# What do you think



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So, we have a daughter

A single mum

And we have a grandson

And he wants

He wants things that she can't afford

And I'm not prepared to buy them

So today sent him out with his grandad to buy what he needs 

Painful

But he bought eventually 
£180 

And tonight he came so yes he got some named

Some not named

But he wasobviouslydelighted with what he got

He looked so good in them

And feels good

We could afford the ones he wants

But I'm not prepared to

When our kids were younger 
We had no chance to afford designer clothes

Our stance was, we will buy you what you need 

Designer you need to work to get it

It gets harder as the years go by
And maybe we are wrong

But he can earn whatever he needs, he just has to come here and Albert pays him, finds him work

But if he doesn't come, he doesn't earn

What do you think?

Are we hard?

Aldra


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

No.

XXXX

Peter


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

No! But easier said than done I find!


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

No Aldra, he has to stick to what he earns, if he doesn't earn he cannot buy, be hard!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

With you all the way on this.

cabby


----------



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

Totally agree with what you are doing here but it is very hard to make it stick. He will thank you in the end.
Jim


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

No, you are not wrong Sandra.

Tell him Primark is a 'Designer Brand'.

Anyway all items are designed by someone.

Half these 'Designer Brands' are Chinese/Turkish manufactured, often to the order of the Designer house - imagine their profit margin - go figure.

Anyway what age is this avericious Grandson of yours?:surprise:

If you agree to send me his e-mail address I will happily give him a lesson in budgetting -and it will not include begging from relatives or anyone else, because that is what he is doing.

Geoff


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No Geoff 

He's not

He's a 15 ( just)
He needs to feel good with his peers

He's 6ft 3 , growing at a rate of knots

Finding his way in the world

You don't ever need beg from your grandma

She's there to nurture and understand

And I understand his mum can't provide what other two parent families can

But I also know, he's just a kid

Leaning lessons the hard way

Sandra
You need to earn your way But I also know


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

Spot on I would say Sandra.

Maybe special treats for Birthdays and Christmas.

It's the only way they learn the value of things.

Cazzie


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

If I'd had the money my kids would never have gone without but I didn't have the money so they had to make do with what we could afford, they didn't moan (much). I have slightly more money now although still not much, 2 of my grandchildren have comfortable lives because both parents work hard, 5 of my grandchildren are less fortunate for a number of reasons and they go without lots but if they want or need something and I can afford it they'll have it. I can't take it with me.

I seem to be at odds with other posters but that's ok


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

you make it sound like your daughter is not very well off.

How disadvantaged is this grandson compared to your others?

Is this the problem and how does it make you feel?

You have the money to help but perhaps you do not want to be unfair, so give them all a similar sum, and they can use it how they feel fit.

If you have enough give some away, only the tax man wins otherwise

Ian


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

I think you have got it pretty right.
I used to give my sons the amount for what they needed eg trainers.
If they wanted designer they worked to make up the difference.
When they were all earning and buying there own the designer only mattered to One of the three.
Don't beat yourself up you have enough to worry about.
The best gift you can give is your time and a good work attitude.
Enjoy your trip to Scotland
Margaret


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I think there is no definitive answer on this. I know consistency is said to be good but sometimes you just need to play it by ear and give in (or be generous) when it feels right and at other times stick with a stricter approach. Kids will always have to learn lessons but there are generally enough knocks in life to teach them without adding to them deliberately. I suppose the important thing is that they don't mistake others' generosity, or their good luck, for entitlement.

I remember as a child my, not very well off, parents telling me that when they were young there were children in their schools who sometimes couldn't go to school because they didn't have any shoes. I was appalled but I think it made me realise that compared with what they were describing I was very fortunate. We need to understand the peer pressures on children, and how important to them this can be, but we also need to help them see the wider picture and how lucky they are compared with some, rather than just feeling hard done by compared with their wealthier friends.

Chris


----------



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

From another point of view if the young are given enough for Nikes etc then are we not playing into the hands of big business multinationals and encouraging them (the kids) to be addicted for life?
Jim


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JIMY said:


> From another point of view if the young are given enough for Nikes etc then are we not playing into the hands of big business multinationals and encouraging them (the kids) to be addicted for life?
> Jim


Same with young people's desire to get the latest model of smartphone or tablet - citing 'it can do .....' or 'everybody else has got one'.

If the money is provided for them to keep buying them then the companies will keep producing new models.

Geoff.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No! is the most important word for any child to learn, when babies it will save their lives, and continue to save in many other ways until it's their turn to say NO!!!

Never confuse need with want.

You are absolutely doing the right thing.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Kaytutt said:


> If I'd had the money my kids would never have gone without but I didn't have the money so they had to make do with what we could afford, they didn't moan (much). I have slightly more money now although still not much, 2 of my grandchildren have comfortable lives because both parents work hard, 5 of my grandchildren are less fortunate for a number of reasons and they go without lots but if they want or need something and I can afford it they'll have it. I can't take it with me.
> 
> I seem to be at odds with other posters but that's ok


I don't have a problem with that, Kay, the circumstances tend to dictate the outcome.

Most of us who are children born in the 1940s and 1950's remember the hard times after the war, rationing etc etc., so sometimes we over-correct, and it is hard to keep a balance.

I like to think our two were fairly treated, they are in their 40's now, but they've never gone short for anything, except designer trainers  

Peter


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Perhaps I wasn't clear

He did get designer, Niki track pants , named trainers, wrangler jeans

The fashion items of today are not the ones that used to be, now they seem to be poorly made with labels on the outside!! 

Those are the things he wants, track pants that cost £100 and are wrecked in two months

His mum is not poor but neither is she rich, and a fast growing boy putting pressure on for expensive clothes and shoes wears her down

He needs a basic wardrobe of good quality clothes with some designer items 

It isn't to do with the money, it's to do with him learning that he needs to do more than want to get

I am aware no one can take their money with them, but my grandchildren are provided for in there own right in our will, at a time when they will need money for a car, a house deposit, university etc

Until then they get according to their needs at the time with some of their wants thrown in for good measure 

Aldra


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Can you get rid of Albert, Sandra? I need to be related to you!:wink2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JIMY said:


> From another point of view if the young are given enough for Nikes etc then are we not playing into the hands of big business multinationals and encouraging them (the kids) to be addicted for life?
> Jim


Thats a good point. I was lucky really, I never wanted for anything as a child, my parents were reasonably wealthy but I never got designer stuff or the latest this that or the other when a lot of my peers did. The two girls next door to me got brand new cars for their 17th birthdays although they were actually nice girls really, a lot of the spoilt brats I grew up with turned into older spoilt brats where wealth and show were everything. Must admit though, ive never been a fashion victim. I always preferred the "tramp" look and Im bloody good at it. 

As for you Sandra I think you are doing just fine. I probably know you better than most and from what I have seen your family dont know how lucky they are to have you and Albert. I know you both have more love for those kids and grand kids than anyone could possibly hope for but I also know you dont really spoil them so maybe you have it about right.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Kay I'm with your sentiments all the way

Of course you want to help out

I suppose that's exactly what I'm doing,if I gave my grandson money to buy clothes he would be as we say up north "all fur coat and no knickers"

He would arrive back with one poorly made item with the latest fashion craze label ,money all spent

That wouldn't help his mum, so instead he and Albert go shopping for clothes, some designer, some practical some basic, tea shirts etc

At least that's his wardrobe sorted without the angst that normally surrounds shopping trips with his mum who is constantly having to say she can't afford to pay £100+ for a pair of trainers, trousers whatever. Albert can decide to pay whatever he thinks is reasonable and sometimes what he thinks is unreasonable!!!!

For birthdays,Christmas etc he gets money, and he can spend that however he wishes 

Aldra


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

You are right Sandra,he needs to learn that you have to earn to get nice things in life,and you are giving him
A very good lesson in life. He will be more the richer for it!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Mrs D saved all her pennies when she was young, did Saturday jobs, was a good little girl and when she started work properly she saved hard every week. 0

I on the other hand squandered everything on wine women and song and generally being bad. >

When it came to finding the deposit for our first house, she of course had her share and I had about twenty quid. :frown2:

My father in a last ditch attempt to finally get shot of me gave me my half. 

She has never forgiven me for that.  Guffaw!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

My Philosophy is, if you can't help your own who can you help, our door is always open to help in any way we can.. See Yorkshire folk aren't tight, well not with their families...

ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Bugger, just going to tap you up, but you scuppered me


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

rayrecrok said:


> My Philosophy is, if you can't help your own who can you help, our door is always open to help in any way we can.. See Yorkshire folk aren't tight, *well not with their families...*
> 
> ray.


I do not have any family - does that mean I can be tight, please?:laugh::laugh:

P.S. Nearly all the realisable assets I have are in ISAs and Pensions, which are trying to ensure there is enough to pay IHT, so beneficiaries do not lose out to the government.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Changed days! When I was a teenager in the '60s we boasted about how little we could get kitted out for and still look good. I don't remember ever feeling jealous of friends whose parents were wealthier than mine, but then we didn't have ipads, tablets and other things I don't know the names of.
Peer pressure is so strident now, I pity all parents who want their kids to have things they never had but just can't afford it. Better the kids feel deprived and learn the value of money rather than the parent(s) get into debt though.
Sue


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

nicholsong said:


> I do not have any family - does that mean I can be tight, please?:laugh::laugh:
> 
> P.S. Nearly all the realisable assets I have are in ISAs and Pensions, which are trying to ensure there is enough to pay IHT, so beneficiaries do not lose out to the government.


You can be anything you like
As of course I can
But I think can depend on how many family you have ,we 
have 6 kids, 10 grandkids

Easy
No they spread from 22 to 5
When megs was born we were 49
And due to circumstances she lived with us

Alex followed and spent most of his early life with us
We know them so well
Then came Albert

A thorn in our side

As was his mother
It must be a hereditary thing

I blame Albert
The rest came as we wer getting older
But one

She is adopted

She was damaged at birth with alcohol

But she is so special

One day she will discover, I am not really her Grandma biologically 
And I will tell her, time permitting

Grandma was just like you

But no one wanted her

But someone really wanted you, your mum and dad, your grandma and your grandad

Your other grandma and grandad 
Your aunties and uncles and your cousins
You belong to us

You will always belong to us

Aldra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I think we've all known someone who was "spoilt" as a youngster and when a young adult couldn't live within their means, or couldn't accept married life on husband's modest income. That's the issue to be avoided - setting expectations which can't be matched later on.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

When I was at secondary school I got 12s 6d a week which consisted of 7s for bus fares and the rest as pocket money, so I cycled to school through hail, rain and snow for 5 miles along windy Brighton and Hove sea fronts, so as to save the 7s for things I wanted to buy.

That set the tone for my life, so that I have never owed anything that was not backed by an asset, in fact only a mortgage on a house. [Forgot £2,000 I borrowed for 2 months to pay my tax - to avoid taking the cash out of my PEP/ISA]

Even when I was not working for years, and not eligible for benefits, I lived within the means of my savings.

As a result I have lived comfortably, and now I live very comfortably, but my expectations did not, and do not, exceed my funds available.

Perhaps it is a pity that I have not had family to whom I could pass on these principles.:wink2::smile2:

Yours Austerically

Geoff


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

You might have found that passing on your principles in this more materialistic age more of a challenge than adhering to them yourself


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

MEES said:


> You might have found that passing on your principles in this more materialistic age more of a challenge than adhering to them yourself


Well at least 'Do as I do' instead of 'Do as I say' might have been a starting point for educating the young, even in a 'materialistic age' - was there ever not a materialistic age? - in rationing times one was acquisitive for butter, chocolate etc. In Victorian times it probably was for an indoor toilet or a bath.

Fortunately Basia, my partner, had to do the same as I did, so we live by the same principles, - there was no easy credit in Communist times - maybe they had something right there, even if the system only benefitted a few.

Geoff


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Had the same conversation with my daughter yesterday.

It was much easier for me 40 yrs ago when no one had credit other than a mortgage.

Peer pressures are significant " friends" ringing up inviting out for nights out, shopping trips etc it's not easy yo turn down invitations for outings from school,extra curricular activities etc and admit to not being able to afford things when credit us available so readily.

Should they cancel the kids football, swimming lessons ?

We had all the same pressures but not the available credit. In my friendship group everyone was hard up so no- one was different.

Margaret


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I am of the view that your grandson needs to understand that there is only a finite amount of money (whether his mum or from you) available for ALL of his needs.

There are necessities in life, and there are desirables in life, once ALL of the necessities have been dealt with then is the time to CONSIDER desirables.

Food is a necessity
Somewhere to live is a necessity
Heat and light is a necessity
Clothing is a necessity
DESIGNER clothing is NOT a necessity its a "Desirable" 

When my family was young (about 8 & 10 years old) the mortgage rate went from 7% to 15% in about six months. We sat them both down and explained exactly how much money was coming into the house (We used some of their play money)

We made a pile of what the household income was. It looked a lot.
We then deducted the absolute necessities such as mortgage, council tax, gas and electric, cost of running a car (I was on shift work so it was a necessity not luxury, but it was a clunker!!) etc.

The pile diminished a lot

Next up was the food costs, further reduction of the (smaller) pile.

And so we went on until all that was left was the "surplus" and it was not a lot at all. 

That was then split into 4 to represent what was available each week. Even SMALLER pile.

At this point we explained that we loved them both and would really like to buy them everything they wanted but, because of the size of the pile for each week we simply didnt have the money to do so but we would do the very best we could. We often opened up our purse/wallet to show just how much was in them.

I think it was a very useful exercise as they are both now grown with familes of their own, their financial position is much more secure than mine ever was BUT they do not indulge their children with designer clothes, mobile phones etc. My grandchildren are very happy and, surprisingly, rather cynical of their friends with their "stupidly expensive" mobile phones, trainers etc etc.

So I think the important thing is to explain that its simply not possible to have everything in life that you want.

However birthdays and Christmas are times when perhaps you can TRY and get them something a bit special that perhaps they want rather than they need.

Sometimes you have to be "Cruel to be kind" 

Both of my children keep telling me what a wonderful childhood they had, which does bring a lump to my throat. (and my grandchildren are not demanding)

Andy


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> I am of the view that your grandson needs to understand that there is only a finite amount of money (whether his mum or from you) available for ALL of his needs.
> 
> *My grandchildren are very happy and, surprisingly, rather cynical of their friends with their "stupidly expensive" mobile phones, trainers etc etc.*
> 
> ...


Andy

A very good post, from which I have selectively quoted what I think are the best bits.

More importantly I have highlighted the bit which shows that you have got your message down through two generations.

Geoff


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I am posting separately from my post above about financial matters, because I believe there is a wider message that we should be imparting to all persons, and some of them are not the 'younger generation' - some are existing f*ckwits.

I believe we should be instilling the idea of *Self-reliance

*Not just about finance, but also so many other aspects of life, for example

(The list is not comprehensive, nor in priority order.)

Reading

Maths

Riding a bicycle

First Aid

Swimming

Washing clothes/dishes (without a machine)

Tying knots

Use of tools

Walking (more than 500m)

Map reading and Navigation (without a satnav)

Changing a plug, fuse, tyre, bulb etc.

Ad Infinitum........

Maybe after accomplishing this list, and more, one could contemplate a relationship in which one could contribute and pass on some knowledge to suceeding generations.

The animal world has done it for millenia. Maybe we are falling behind.

Apologies if this is inappropriate for a MH forum.

On second thoughts a lot of the skills I listed are very apposite to MHoming and all summed up in my idea of *Self-reliance*.

I will now wind-in my philosophical neck - temporarily.

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> I am posting separately from my post above about financial matters, because I believe there is a wider message that we should be imparting to all persons, and some of them are not the 'younger generation' - some are existing f*ckwits.
> 
> I believe we should be instilling the idea of *Self-reliance
> 
> ...


How do you get around the children knowing more than the parents, and just ignoring them.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I recall seeing a while ago in a paper that something like 35% of 30-35 year old males did not know how to rewire an electric plug!!!!

Some of my neighbours amaze me with their total lack of what I would consider basic knowledge about "things" Such as.....

How to rewire a plug or even check a fuse.
How to check the tyre pressures/oil/water/screen wash level in their car, one asked me what the light on his instrument panel was for, he didn't know it would be in his owners manual (low screen wash he was going to take it to the garage before I told him how to do it himself) AND he didn't know how to adjust the height of the drivers seat!!!! :knob:
How to work out their energy consumption and how to get a better deal
How to install a new kitchen/bathroom (or any part thereof)
How to hang wallpaper or re-tile a wall
How to put up a shelf
How to assemble flat pack furniture

The list is almost endless (and depressing) but I do get a few bottles of wine etc for sharing my skills :smile2:

Nothing that might prove to be of practical use seems to be taught at school these days, gone are the days of physics, woodwork, metalwork, cookery etc

Andy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

A rare photo has emerged of Geoff (Nicholsong) and his bike from the "olden days" 










Marrying an accountant was the best thing I ever did. A double edged sword because on the one hand she had me out of the red and into the black within two months of us meeting but on the other it means I have always found it hard to squirrel away cash without her knowing in order to get up to no good. 

Being serious though for a moment she did teach me as did my parents (well they tried) that debt was bad, saving was good. When I first bought a house for the first year before we got married I only had one chair, a borrowed telly and a stolen bed. Never borrowed money or paid for anything on tick and glad I was taught that this was the way to go. You never know whats around the corner,


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

For info the above picture (from I believe a Hovis ad of a few years ago) is of Gold Hill in Shaftesbury Dorset. It still looks exactly the same as in the photograph. It is however bloody steep!!!!

Barry

You are very fortunate if you have been able to get through life without resorting to credit of some kind. I have certainly made use of it over the years, I would rather not have done but I now own outright absolutely everything in my possession, owe nothing, have a few quid in the bank and have retired from the rat race so I can enjoy the company of Mrs Plodd (40 years married this Oct) and travel all over the continent whenever we please in our CARAVAN >

Andy

P.S. I do actually tow the caravan rather than travel IN it before any bright spark questions my choice of words. Caravan movers are good but not THAT good


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> For info the above picture (from I believe a Hovis ad of a few years ago) is of Gold Hill in Shaftesbury Dorset. It still looks exactly the same as in the photograph. It is however bloody steep!!!!
> 
> Barry
> 
> ...


Well ive not been completely credit free. I had two mortgages. The last one on this place I paid off in 7 years. Made hay while the sun shone and Im blooming glad I did as the recession in 2008/9 scuppered our income by about 80%. So I bought a motorhome and decided working full time was a waste of my life.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> working full time was a waste of my life.


Couldn't agree more BUT like you I am in the fortunate position of not NEEDING to work now. Really glad for the Police pension I paid 11.25% of my salary (contrary to popular believe it was not a free pension) into for 30 years (but it sure hurt at the time)

Read my signature below for my attitude to life!!

Andy


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I typed in a long reply

Tried to enter it and was told I was timed out

Really fed up this isn't the first time

Having managed throughout lent without MHF
Im tempted

I'm sick of needing to log in constantly 
So no Im not typing it again

Aldra


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

aldra said:


> Well I typed in a long reply
> 
> Tried to enter it and was told I was timed out
> 
> ...


Sandra

Are you really STILL needing to log in all the time? There must be some setting you could change, surely? Is it on the iPad? Isn't there someone who could help you with it. I'm even getting frustrated for you now, so you must be really, really fed up?

Chris


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

yep Chris, 

Maybe tuggy will know when he comes up

It is annoying, but it refuses to remember me

Maybe something todo with cookies because I get a pop up from mhf saying it uses cookies 

Sandra


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Have you tried turning cookies on in Safari?

https://www.google.co.uk/search?cli...fe_rd=cr&ei=9jwGV5-EG-LS8AfRzJ6QBg&gws_rd=ssl

I just googled this which led me to go to Settings > Safari > then on the menu under Privacy and Security there is an item that says Block Cookies. When I clicked on that there was a further menu: Always Block, Allow from Current Website Only, Allow from Websites I Visit (which I had ticked), and Always Allow

Must admit I didn't know where to block/unblock cookies on the iPad until I googled the link above, then it seemed obvious. Your iPad menus might be different depending on which model and software version, but you should be able to find it somewhere under Settings > Safari.

Chris


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'll try kev

I reply to the other posts 

We lived on credit 

6 pairs of shoes every three months

We returned to England with 6 kids and nothing 

So we went to university 

Well you do don't you ??

And Albert studied all day and worked all night on the taxis

And I studied all night and worked all day on the kids 

Now would I want my kids to do the same?

You bet I would not

Except we made it 

We live a comfortable life

We have money we don't need and is ear marked for the kids

We can afford to lend the kids money for whatever they need

We can't afford to give it

Because there is 6 of them and their needs are different

And there are 10 grandkids 

From 22 to 4 

Such diverse needs

And we remember many people work as hard

But don't get so lucky 

On here there is a smugness

We've all made it more or less

Well we've bought a MH, a luxury item 

But lots of people out there haven't

But could give is a run for our money

I working and supporting a family
Aldra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

aldra said:


> So we went to university
> 
> Well you do don't you ??
> 
> ...


I also worked full-time while doing University degree and Bar exams - but I was single, so I take my hat off to both of you doing it with a family.

In fact I think working and studying in my late 20s/early30s may have contributed to my not getting married - not much time for social life, but then I subsequently did not have the expenses, thus the boat and MH - as you say Sandra, some have worked as hard and not got what we have got. Although I think that a lot of achieving what one wants is in one's priorities in life - certainly was when I set-off in the boat to Greece 29 years ago.:laugh:MH decison was easier as I had more cash by then(7 years ago)

Sandra, I know what you say about not wanting your family to have to do what you did, but think of it in reverse - do they really appreciate what you did, and still do, for them?

Geoff


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I really don't know Geoff

But I have 6 kids, 5 partners

10 grandkids

And I can't get rid of any of them

Every Friday they are here

And yes I cook the meal, but they meet exchange news 

We loan them anything they need

They pay it back 

Well one doesn't , the debt runs on and on and on

But we knew it would before we lent it

It's how it is

There is always one

For us it's to ensure 

That each one in the end gets their fair share

Not easy with so many

But we keep working at it

And megs has been paid through uni 

But now wants to do masters in law 

Alex was accepted by a a accountancy firm 

YOUNG ALBERT, WELL WHO WILL ACCEPT HIM?

he's bright but hates school,

Families are such a problem

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Megs has spent agap yearinSwitzerland 

Caring for two kids 

But she has explored the whole ofEurope in her free time
( with a litlehelp from us )

Whenshefinishes she's doingEastern Europe onarail ticket

I'm pleased she's made it 

We support but not to much 

Just enough to keep her safe 

To Ensure her "but "is not hanging out of her jeans

Aldra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

PS

It's a very lovely "but "

But I'd prefer she keeps it covered :wink2::wink2:

Sandra:smile2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well he's here

He sits with his grandad to do his homework

Albert was a teacher

Together they are doing well

The house is quiet meals are ready, packed lunches are made

It is I'm sad to say a long way from his chaotic lifestyle at home

Where he and his mum clash constantly

I seem to be feeding her most nights as well

Even his dog just fits in

But hey I've raised 6 kids

Raising grandkids now

I'm well practised

Aldra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Things seem to be going well

This week he is on holiday but comes each day to catch up on some homework

Slowly organising his books and files and he's working to slowly catch up

Has worked for pay a bit and earned half of a Berghous bag so we put the other half to it 
So now has a decent school bag that he's happy to carry

I suppose at fifteen it's all in the kudos 

Problem might be getting away for us

Still Albert's scan is on the 6 June, so we will see

Sandra


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Good luck with the scan


----------

